# Orange Bch. Is offshore fishing season over?



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Orange Bch. Is offshore fishing season over?

I was wanting to fish the offshore gas rigs off Orange Bch. 3rd week of Nov.
Botton fishing for triggers/grouper ect. w/ cut pieces of mackerel.

?1.is it to cold to fish during daylight?
?2. Is inshore bon secur bay fishing season over?
?3.is it worth a try to troll on the way to offshore gas rigs I think there 10 miles out.
?4.standing on land at Ft. Morgan I can see gas rigs a couple miles out are thes 
Close to land rigs whorth trying?

Thanks for any tips


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

no
no
can't hurt
yes

Seas are the big issue these days, please be careful.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

No grouper there and Trigger is closed.. If you want to keep anything you'll need to go out to deeper water for B-liners and or Grouper 200' + deep

nothing wrong with Fishing for Fun !!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

My first question is- are you putting out in Orange Beach or Ft Morgan. We are experiencing a nice warm November- so the bite has been pretty good! But depending on where you are putting out may have some factor on that you are going to effectively target. Out of Ft Morgan- typical targets may be inshore rigs during the day, Dixie Bar for Bull redfish, redfish and Spanish or bluefish outside the sandbars, and maybe a pompano off the beach, but I am not sure what the "offshore" rigs might produce this time of year. And I don't know if trolling out of Ft Morgan will produce anything that close in? 
Out of Orange Beach / Perdido Pass- some trout and smaller reds are still being caught around the docks at night, redfish, gray snapper, and maybe a couple sheephead around the jetties, and there are a lot of artificial reefs within the 3 miles of Orange Beach with the newer Minton Reefs. If you can travel further, there have been very few times I have not caught my limit of Vermillion at the "Edge". And I keep waiting for some word on the wahoo bite improving out there.
Second- and I only say this because you mentioned "trigger", is that red snapper and trigger fish are closed to harvest (except for the continuing Florida red snapper season). As a matter of fact, trigger fish is closed until Jan 2018. But hopefully Amberjack will reopen in Jan 2017. But you can still target grouper (farther out), vermillion snapper, gray snapper, Almaco, etc. The water temp @ 12 mile bouy has been right around 75°, a little cool, but there might still be a couple king mackerel around. I have heard of a couple still being caught. And there have been some Spanish and bonito landed off of the beaches as of late.
The bite in Bon Secour has been pretty good- I expect it has picked up this week since we have come off the neap tides- trout, reds, and the jacks have been cruising up there as well. I hope to get back out there Saturday if the weather cooperates!
Any structure is worth checking out for fish- especially if the conditions are favorable for a bite.
Hope this has been helpful.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's over. Y'all go home.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

thanks Guys for the tips I've never fished the orange Bch area just reading so far.

I was planning on putting in near Zekes marine orange Bch. and start trolling in the gulf.
however if I can't legalley keep any fish mite as well put in at Ft. Morgan and fish the bay can I keep any of the bay fish like red/black drum, Spanish trout ect.

I don't want to go out too far not until I have more confidence in my new boat.

I've been told to reach 200' depth you must go out 65 miles is this true or false?

I would like one more Gulf trip before april/march cobia migraytion.

I caught my first couple fish on the new boat last thrusday/Friday.

First fish caught on new boat

I was trolling last thrusday/ Friday in Destin about 7 miles out.
Could still see land.

Caught two mackerel one on cigar minnow w/ duster the other pictured on a rappel magnum.

Dam he made the deck slippery.

I was after the wahoo guess I was’nt out far enough?
STB


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

thanks Guys for the tips I've never fished the orange Bch area just reading so far.

I was planning on putting in near Zekes marine orange Bch. and start trolling in the gulf.
however if I can't legalley keep any fish mite as well put in at Ft. Morgan and fish the bay can I keep any of the bay fish like red/black drum, Spanish trout ect.

I don't want to go out too far not until I have more confidence in my new boat.

I've been told to reach 200' depth you must go out 65 miles is this true or false?

I would like one more Gulf trip before april/march cobia migraytion.

I caught my first couple fish on the new boat last thrusday/Friday.

First fish caught on new boat

I was trolling last thrusday/ Friday in Destin about 7 miles out.
Could still see land.

Caught two mackerel one on cigar minnow w/ duster the other pictured on a rappel magnum.

Dam he made the deck slippery.

I was after the wahoo guess I was’nt out far enough?
STB


----------



## Conflict Fishing (Nov 14, 2016)

You can reach the 200' mark by heading 28 miles southwest from Orange beach. If you catch a wahoo before you get to 150' of water it is a fluke. Buy a Florida license and fish for snapper the Thanksgiving weekend as long as you stay within 9 miles and in Florida water. Otherwise head to the edge and fish for vermillion and grouper which is 28 miles out of Perdido Pass. The water is about 75 degrees so you might pick up a nice King out there as well. Trigger,Amberjack are closed.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree with "Conflict Fishing". This is not like the Florida Sportfishing and Florida Sportsman videos where it drops off to 200' a couple miles off the beach. Lol. You have to get out quite a few miles.... They say it amounts to 1 mile traveled equals 10 ft depth gained. Lol You can also head about 30 miles SE to the edge, 131 Hole, the Nipple or further to find areas ideal for wahoo. 
That having been said, just be sure you are ready for a trek that far (or farther) if you have not ventured that far before- and follow your safety guidelines. Don't do anything outside your comfort zone. And my advice is never go alone, and the first trip or two- take an experienced friend or guide. 
Get some coordinates in your GPS - if you don't already have it loaded. There are a few sites- if not a few people here, that you can get some free numbers from- like the Edge, the Nipple, the Baldwin Trolling Corridor, etc...
Also, like it has been said- the Florida State red snapper season is still open (weekends thru thanksgiving)- but from Orange Beach you might have to travel a ways to get to really productive reefs (unless you stumble across a private one along the way). FYI- just make sure you get your FL license and follow the guidelines for your return trip through Alabama waters home.
*When you get here, Orange Beach, be sure to make a stop by one of the local tackle shops (like J&M and Sam's Stop n Shop) and find out the current HOT action, where and when... They are usually real helpful and will give advice on the best baits and tactics. 
Anyway- hope i didn't ramble on too much- most of all, I hope it was helpful. 
Check out some of our videos on YouTube, vvvvvv link below.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

STB, I know you are still working on the boat, pick your days and don't push the envelope just enjoy fishing and don't worry about what you catch. The advice about snapper in FL waters is the best you have received here.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've got some great spots I can share with you if you don't mind running 50 miles or so. All the speckled trout you want and you can keep them!!

Just let me know..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a link to a post from last week where you can kill some flounder right now.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/flounder-773561/

Just keep it here on the forum and don't tell everyone. The spot I'm talking about for the specks is on the way to this flounder hole. You could probably double up and hit both in one day.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

here is another one Joey forgot to give:

MeCatchYouCatch

use the password -- dryhole


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

b smith said:


> here is another one Joey forgot to give:
> 
> MeCatchYouCatch
> 
> use the password -- dryhole


I can't get the link to work.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

aww shucks, Joey, try it again you may have fat fingered the hole part


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

amarcafina said:


> No grouper there and Trigger is closed.. If you want to keep anything you'll need to go out to deeper water for B-liners and or Grouper 200' + deep
> 
> nothing wrong with Fishing for Fun !!!!


You say fishing for fun is ok.

I was shamed by the new captain of the "Wishbone" charter boat for fishing out at the perdido bridge rubble when red snapper season was only open out to 9 miles.we went a little farther than the trolling corridor area out of orange beach strictly to try and catch some fish trolling and to try and catch some mingos at the perdido bridge rubble. 
We did catch a couple of keeper size mingos on those very public numbers that a new charter captain got pissed at us for fishing. We also didn't catch a single red snapper at that spot. We were using a three hook chicken rig. We caught ruby reds and a couple mingo. 
He got on his loud speaker and let us know he had already let the authorities know what we were doing, and that we were being filmed on satallite cameras . 

He acted like a child . We could hear him dogging us to the paying anglers on his boat . 
He was a brand new captain for this boat. I knew this because my fathers buddy had just sold the boat, and I ran into the past captain that afternoon at pirates cove.

This was beginning of summer time frame


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> I've got some great spots I can share with you if you don't mind running 50 miles or so. All the speckled trout you want and you can keep them!!
> 
> Just let me know..


 yes I'd like to catch some specks ,I'm assuming this is inshore in the middle of bay? I'm coming from just North of Montgomery,AL so I could putin may in fairbourn,AL

I don't have a fish finder yet. this is why I'm mainly trolling off Destin I'm somewhat farmiarl w/ the area.

w/out GPS/fishfinder/ chart plotting how can I know how many miles I'm out to sea? 


like when offshore in Destin and can barely see the hotels I'm thinking I'm still inside the 9mile mark correct.

edit I think the ray marine dragon fly 7 pro mite be my first fish finder/cartplotter west marine sent me a black Friday sale $400. save $150.
Thanks STB


----------



## Sea Donkey (Jul 5, 2016)

STB, Badonsky was spot on, I will be coming into Fort Morgan to fish thru Sunday. There are tons of options this time of year, the closest rigs to FM hold slot redfish this time of year and the ones a little farther in 50' or so of water hold tons of Red Snapper if you just want to reel fish. I plan trying to get a little farther out if the weather cooperates and try to catch some Mangroves in between chasing the big redfish. The big reds are easily catchable during the tide change in either direction. the water will be murky but you can still catch them on artificials. I will be staying at Navy Cove in a Blue Hydra Sport Bay Bolt.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I put a little thought into this, and as opposed to a longer story, I'll just say this... I'd make my next investment a decent and dependable GPS if you are going to start traveling offshore very much. I mean, its kinda hard to get into too much trouble on clam seas in a capable vessel with a working compass in the gulf- but its really nice to have a working GPS to let you know where you are and the reefs / structure.

Just had a though, so throwing this out there... you have a working radio (among your safety equip)- right (hand held or mobile)?


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

no Sir I don't have any working electronics yet. please recommend decent ship to shore radio. My new boat doe's have a anticqik radio never even tried to turn it on.

I maybe able to use it's whip type antenna however the end tip has a crack in the fiberglass.

how far out do cell phones work in the Gulf?

I do have a working marine quality compass.

actually I still haven't even wired my Nav. lights remember I still doing shakedown runs.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Cel phone service? Depending on your service provider and the phone you carry- up to 7 miles out on a good day.
A marine radio is mandatory equipment before heading anywhere offshore (in my book). If I were you, I'd at least crank that one you have up- switch it over to ch 27 and do a radio check to see if it works (service provided by SeaTow US).


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

OK I'll check the current radio, this thing is probablley 39 years old.

I looked at the antenna it's a shakepeir looks like the same co. that makes fishing rods.
?1.what do you think about the end of antenna being cracked?
?2. this antenna is laid down on my walkaround gunwale doe's the antenna have to be vertical to work?
Thanks STB


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Never go out without electronics. If you don't have them yet then your not ready. It really is that simple.

Vhf radio is mandaory. No exceptions!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://m.myfwc.com/boating/safety-education/equipment/vessels-16-to-259-feet/


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

steve the brain said:


> OK I'll check the current radio, this thing is probablley 39 years old.
> 
> I looked at the antenna it's a shakepeir looks like the same co. that makes fishing rods.
> ?1.what do you think about the end of antenna being cracked?
> ...


 
Like it has been said- you should really consider some electronics and electrical work before much more fishing. Especially those basics (Marpac- Nav lighting- etc). We wouldn't want anything to happen, at the least- get cited for inoperable equipment.
I don't know about that radio.... but those older radios were built better- if nothing else, it never hurts to try it. But, there are more NEW features on radios currently being sold that can be a huge asset in safety- we'll discuss later. Couldn't say about the antenna, as long as the "components" are in one piece and haven't corroded. Yes- The antenna must be upright and vertical to work effectively at maximum efficiency- especially if trying to hail anyone while offshore.
We could write a book on marine radios and how they work, range, options, etc. But basically, think of it like a CB radio for your boat. Only, it can be a vital line of communication, especially in an emergency situation. Because offshore, and in some remote inshore areas, your cel phone will not have signal (on average 5-7 miles from the nearest cel tower). The VHF radio will average 20-30 miles or so- depending on your equipment and atmospheric conditions (Now- anyone else jump in here if is screw up or miss something- lol)... 
First- understand how the radio works. It will basically transmit and receive any signal based upon "line-of sight". And taking into consideration the earth is round, that will vary depending on how high your antenna is and the height of the antenna of the person you are talking to. 








So, you know you want a good 8-12 ft antenna mounted as high as you can on your vessel to get the best range. Now, lets talk what "kind" of antenna. "What kind?!" You say? Not all antennas are created equal. And having said that- let me say this..... 
When it comes to marine electronics (like so many other things), you get what you pay for. So don't "skimp" on your electronics and buy the "cheap" stuff. Lots of the more expensive equipment is usually made with better quality components and with more quality control- and you don't want your equipment "crapping out" in a moment of dire need! Go ahead and buy the good stuff and have peace of mind.
Now, the taller the antenna, more range- right? There is also another feature to antennas you want to look at. The rated "decibels" of the antenna. Most of your everyday 8 ft marine antennas are 6db. That will get you by- but if you can afford the upgrade, look for one with a higher db for better offshore range. 








You can see in this demo- the RF wave from the 9db is more compressed and extended than the 3db or the 6db. Just food for thought. You can also see why when your antenna is laying flat on the deck it is not going to operate the way it was intended (basically transmitting straight up and down- lol). 
Also, another handy feature is the DSC distress function on most new VHF marine radios. When the DSC button is activated- These can automatically transmit your location with your vessel information if connected to your working GPS or if purchased with a self contained GPS. It will not only notify the nearest Coast Guard Station, but also any other vessel in your area equipped to receive the DSC information. Here is more on this new vital feature.




Well, I have run myself out of time. I hope this has been helpful- and maybe I can get back to share some more information later...


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

how doe's this look for a radio?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Floating-Ma...466699?hash=item1a2080e08b:g:OK4AAOSwj85YNi0Y

I kindof like the rechargeable batterys this radio (not this one for sale) has can I plug it into my 12V cigarette lighter socket?

I'm assuming the red button is the DSC distress button correct?

curious about the hand held type radios range in miles offshore?

Thanks STB


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

That's good for a backup radio- but at only 6 watts, and a short flex antenna, it's going to limit your range. You really need a 25 watt "mounted" radio if you plan on doing much serious offshore fishing / boating.
FYI- that red button is an instant "ch 16" button.

Maybe a trip to a local marine / boat supply store is in order. Find someone there "versed" in marine electronics to help you find the ideal radio for your needs.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

here's a image of my 40 year old radio. it's in good clean condition on the inside like there isn't corrosion.

it is very basic antenna connection and a red and black wire I assume the red is +12V DC blck is ground.

if it works can I still relie on a radio this old?
STB


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

You'll never know until you've hooked it up and conducted a radio test with it. Just remember- this could be your only lifeline in any given situation. #safetyfirst


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

I haven't checked the old radio yet maybe next few days when it warms up a tad.

back to main topic my next chance for a fishing trip will second weekend in Febuary will it be to cold to try the natural gas rigs off Ft. morgan

tigger fish will be legal on the 1st January.
in Florida I can keep 2 is it the same in AL?
also what else can I expect to catch this time of year?

the following trip will be for cobia close to shore in march- april any tips on catching cobia seams whenever they swim up to the boat I spook them trying to place jig in front of them.
STB


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

steve the brain said:


> I haven't checked the old radio yet maybe next few days when it warms up a tad.
> 
> back to main topic my next chance for a fishing trip will second weekend in Febuary will it be to cold to try the natural gas rigs off Ft. morgan
> 
> ...


Steve- man, I won't harp on it too much, at least as long as I'm thinking you are well within cel tower range... but, as it has been said before- please don't be going too far without some proper electronics on board. Just don't want to see you become a statistic. You have your required safety gear on board - right? -Approved current life jackets, whistle /horn, flares, etc.... Just keep it safe man. 

Need to check your current regs.... A couple months ago the feds called for closure of Trigger for the GOM for all of 2017. You won't be able to keep one until Jan 2018. 
Check out some jetties and pilings for sheephead. Or- Maybe you should come grab a ride with someone and fight some AJs.

Just keep it safe bro- tight lines!
Mike


----------

